# a piece of my soul



## MysticCompose (Aug 6, 2016)

I made this video recently. I'm not sure it'd fall anywhere under the classical music label, because of the strophic song structure. But it's pretty, regardless. I just want someone to enjoy it. No critique is necessary, I'm no professional. If you like piano, and cello, and fire, give it go. And I thank anyone for listening. Enjoy-


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MysticCompose said:


> I made this video recently. I'm not sure it'd fall anywhere under the classical music label, because of the strophic song structure. But it's pretty, regardless. I just want someone to enjoy it. No critique is necessary, I'm no professional. If you like piano, and cello, and fire, give it go. And I thank anyone for listening. Enjoy-


I do like it very much, sounds good( not to loud) and almost classical.
I would play it .


----------



## MysticCompose (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks! You made my day!!


----------



## Alon (Jul 29, 2016)

It sounds like the ending credits for a movie. Very good!


----------



## MysticCompose (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey I'll take it, I always enjoy the music in movie credits!
Thank you for the kind words, my peoples


----------

